# Pig Oil / Sulphar Not Working As Barrier



## TotalEclipse (12 February 2012)

Hi,

I've heard so many people say that pig oil with sulphar is the best mudfever barrier you can get.  ive had some probs with it recently.  have managed to get all scabs off and no weaping wounds so covered in pig oil with sulphar and put horse out today but tonight her legs are warm and swollen and i can feel scabs forming already.  the strange thing is, i only put the barrier on the affected back legs which tonight had no mud stuck to them and the front legs with no barrier were covered in mud.  i find its strange that the pig oil seems to be keeping the mud off her back legs but then how can she be getting scabs if there is no mud sticking to her?


----------



## WendyMc (13 February 2012)

Hi

I don know the answer to the scabs question but I do know that after years of cleaning and healing and cleaning and healing ........ our new YM used liquid paraffin on my horses legs, he had been turned away and his mud fever had gotten rapidly worse and it worked a treat, plus this year he has had hardly any scabs at all. Again legs were clean and scrupulously dry (if not dry the bacteria can thrive again) and the liquid paraffin put on by hand.

Kind regards
Wendy


----------



## Gucc (13 February 2012)

Hi, 
I would say that there could be one of two reasons for this
A). The horse has a reaction to the pig oil or more than likely...
B) The infection/bacteria that causes the mud fever was still there although not obvious by sores and weeping and that by using the pig oil as the barrier it has kept the infection there hence the reason for the inflammation, heat and swelling


----------



## abbijay (13 February 2012)

Did you patch test before using it? Some horses are highly allergic to P.O&S! This could explain the new sores... 
And just as a comment: pig oil and liquid paraffin are the same thing! Both highly refined white mineral oil. Personally I haven't found pig oil to be the miracle cure others talk about but you have to kiss a lot of frogs to find your mud fever prince.


----------



## Cahill (13 February 2012)

as gucc sayes,probably still the bacteria .
sudo cream is very good for sores and you can also mix the flowers of sulphur with it.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 February 2012)

Lots of people rave about PO&S, orginally used by old horsemen on working horses, therefore it was argued when it came back into vogue, aided by internet forums, that it must be good.
 Like everything, it is good for some horses, but I have seen quite a few horses react adversly to the mix. I rarely use sulphur with pig oil, although I like pig oil on its own. For scabby mud fever, sudocrem works best for mine.
 For your horse now, I'd wash the mix off with a gentle shampoo and call the vet.


----------



## Fantasy_World (13 February 2012)

I use pig oil and sulphur and have found it to be a good barrier for my horses legs. I recommend the stuff to people as I have done for many years and will continue to do so. What may work for one person might not work for another. Each horse is different and so are their conditions, ie the reason that the pig oil is being used in the first place.
TBH I have found some of the other barrier methods to be not they are all cracked up to be either, and often they are more costly than pig oil and sulphur on the whole.
Each to their own I suppose, but I know that reading this won't make me stop using it nor recommending either.


----------



## Kaylum (13 February 2012)

Do you have a feathered horse?  If so have the vet check for mites as you could be treating the wrong thing.

Also pig oil and sulphur is very very strong.  You should only use it every other week and on the other days use pig oil only.


----------



## hectorandbella (13 February 2012)

My daughters show pony has one white sock and for the first time has been very badly affected by mud fever, we tried lincoln mud buddy power and gel< vaseline, udder cream, zinc andd castor oil and sudocream all of which have helped to get the scabs of but still do not work very well as barriers therefore we splashed out on some equichap close contact turnout chaps made by equilibrium and then coated the inside with lincoln muddy buddy power and touch wood so far it has worked!


----------



## Honey08 (13 February 2012)

OP if I've understood your post correctly, it sounds like the mud rash was still there and you put the POS over it.  The mud rash needs to dry out and heal really before any barrier can work properly.

Ps.  My friend was a vet and said she used to treat a lot of horses with allergies to pig oil and sulphur.  Especially chesnuts with white socks - which is what my mud rash sufferer is, so I've never dared try it!


----------



## frigola (13 February 2012)

TotalEclipse said:



			Hi,

I've heard so many people say that pig oil with sulphar is the best mudfever barrier you can get.  ive had some probs with it recently.  have managed to get all scabs off and no weaping wounds so covered in pig oil with sulphar and put horse out today but tonight her legs are warm and swollen and i can feel scabs forming already.  the strange thing is, i only put the barrier on the affected back legs which tonight had no mud stuck to them and the front legs with no barrier were covered in mud.  i find its strange that the pig oil seems to be keeping the mud off her back legs but then how can she be getting scabs if there is no mud sticking to her?
		
Click to expand...

Try usung Farnham Scartlex to heal it up it is fantastic gear and really works you do end up with a horse with pink legs though


----------



## LadyRascasse (13 February 2012)

Liquid Paraffin is the best thing i have found for mudfever and I have recommended it to a few people and they have had similar results.


----------



## mymissmegan (13 February 2012)

How long have you been using it for? X


----------



## SavingGrace (14 February 2012)

Gucc said:



			Hi, 
I would say that there could be one of two reasons for this
A). The horse has a reaction to the pig oil or more than likely...
B) The infection/bacteria that causes the mud fever was still there although not obvious by sores and weeping and that by using the pig oil as the barrier it has kept the infection there hence the reason for the inflammation, heat and swelling
		
Click to expand...

I would worry more about it being the sulphur that is causing the inflamation.  My friend had been using pig oil on her WB for months and when she started using it with the sulphur his legs completely blew up.


----------



## nepney (16 February 2012)

Mineral oil, pig oil, baby oil, liquid paraffin are all the same thing. Tesco's own baby oil works out the cheapest ml for ml. It can also be used to replace expensive coat shine sprays as these contain mostly this oil. Read labels and you'll be amazed what you are paying for.
As for sulphur this an irritant and should not be put on sore skin it is effective for treating feather mites not sure about the effect it has on mud fever though.


----------



## Cahill (16 February 2012)

nepney said:



			Mineral oil, pig oil, baby oil, liquid paraffin are all the same thing. Tesco's own baby oil works out the cheapest ml for ml. It can also be used to replace expensive coat shine sprays as these contain mostly this oil. Read labels and you'll be amazed what you are paying for.
As for sulphur this an irritant and should not be put on sore skin it is effective for treating feather mites not sure about the effect it has on mud fever though.
		
Click to expand...

??? a big can of pig oil is £15
and it is flowers of sulphur.


----------



## LadyRascasse (21 February 2012)

nepney said:



			Mineral oil, pig oil, baby oil, liquid paraffin are all the same thing. Tesco's own baby oil works out the cheapest ml for ml. It can also be used to replace expensive coat shine sprays as these contain mostly this oil. Read labels and you'll be amazed what you are paying for.
As for sulphur this an irritant and should not be put on sore skin it is effective for treating feather mites not sure about the effect it has on mud fever though.
		
Click to expand...

that is not correct, pig oil contains liquid parrafin its not just liquid paraffin. So do alot of other mudfever products (NAF Mud gard for example) I used it for bout 4 weeks but i have no more mudfever now! She has infected mudfever when she came back from loan.


----------

